# Signature change



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

From

Hunter, USA trial helper, Charleston Working Dog Club Training Helper
Beschützer des Jägers v. Sportwaffen, HOT, BH
Katya v. Hügelblick, HOT, IPO1
SG Aska v. Ketscher Wald, 2 x SchH3, Kkl 1

To

Hunter, USA trial helper, Charleston Working Dog Club Training Helper
Beschützer des Jägers v. Sportwaffen, HOT, IPO1, AD
Katya v. Hügelblick, HOT, IPO2
SG Aska v. Ketscher Wald, 2 x SchH3, Kkl 1


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Very awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onward and upward! Congrats to you and your two!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats !


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

HUGE Congrats!!! You are just flying through those titles!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> HUGE Congrats!!! You are just flying through those titles!


Trialing two dogs at once plus doing the helper work for others, it's less flying and more fighting lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I was gonna do the IPO3 tomorrow with Katya and IPO2 with jäger but have to do breed surveys at the se regional show instead


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats! Great work .


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

bocron said:


> Congrats! Great work .


Haha you have a bitch (in every sense of the word) out of atze too? Fun dogs eh?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AWESOME job! Congrats!!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm gonna keep trialing two dogs at a time. It's really not so bad lol


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

: ))))))


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------

